# CD-Laufwerk/Brenner liest keine CDs mehr



## noerle (15. März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Brenner (BTC 52/52/24)!

Er liest CDs nur noch, wenn man ihn neu bootet oder überhaupt nicht. 

Der Brenner ist nun mein drittes Laufwerk , dass diese Fehler aufweist und ist gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## MarkAnton (16. März 2004)

Bei mir hat das Wechseln der IDE-Ports für einen Sony-Brenner die Erkennungsprobleme zumindest teilweise gelöst. Brennen kann der jetzt zwar nach wie vor nicht, aber immerhin kann er schon wieder lesen. Ist doch auch was, oder?

MfG, Markus Antonius


----------



## noerle (16. März 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!

Aber wie meinst du das mit den wechseln der IDE Ports

Grüße


Daniel


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Anschlüsse kontrollieren*

Wie hast du das denn im Rechner angeschlossen.

Du hast ja 2 IDE Ports

An was hängen die Platten an was die CD Roms und wie sind die gejumpert?

Master Slave usw.


----------



## noerle (16. März 2004)

Also:

Das Laufwerk ist auf Master gejumpert und ist am 1. IDE-Kabel
Mein altes Laufwerk (liest gar keine CDs mehr) ist slave am 2. IDE Kabel

Ich wollte vorhin mal von der Windows xp CD booten, da hat es den Autostart erst  nach dem 2. booten von CD ausgeführt und konnte erst nach zwei Lesefehler (die nach neuem booten nicht mehr auftraten) ins Setupmenü kommen.
Ich denk mal, dass es an der Software nicht liegt......... oder?


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*CD im A....*

Vielleicht solltest du mal drüber nachdenken dir ne neue CD anzuschaffen.

Läuft das Laufwerk den im normalen Betrieb?

Hast du mal nachgeschaut ob die Laufwerke alle im DMA Modus laufen?


----------



## noerle (16. März 2004)

Ja, die laufen im DMA. 

Ist des eigentlich normal das mit den Laufwerken
Weil mein jetzt vier Jahre altes DVD-Laufwerk hat nämlich auch vor einem Jahr so angefangen und jetzt liests keine einzige CD mehr; genauso mit meinem alten Brenner(3 Jahre alt!). Und mein "neuer" Brenner fängt jetzt auch an. 
Noch mal eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung:

Das Laufwerk dreht hoch, versucht die CD zu lesen, und gibt dann nach ca. 20 bis 30 Sekunden auf und meldet, dass keine CD gefunden wurde.


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

Also das hört sich ganz danach an, das da Laufwerk nicht mit dem Rohling klarkommt.

Hast du mal ein paar andere getestet?


----------



## noerle (16. März 2004)

es sind nicht nur rohlinge, sonder alle CDs


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

Hast du das Laufwerk denn mal wo anders eingebaut?

Nur so zum Test?

Wenn das da auch nicht funktioniert ist es wohl kaputt.

Das ist leider so bei den Dingern. Ich meine 3 Jahre sind ja auch schon eine ganz schön lange Zeit.

Kommt ja auch darauf an wie oft man es benutzt und welche Qualität es hat.


----------



## noerle (16. März 2004)

nee, ich habs noch nicht wo anders eingebaut.
Das alte ist 3 Jahre alt, aber das andere ist ja gerade erst ein halbes Jahr alt!


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

Uuups sorry,

da habe ich wohl gerade nicht richtig gelesen.

ich habe mich gerade nochmal mit nem Bekannten kurz geschlossen der im PC Handel arbeitet. 

Der sagt auch entweder kaputt oder Probleme mit der CD.


----------



## noerle (16. März 2004)

hmm....., an der CDs liegts glaub ich net; da hab ich jetzt schon zum dritten mal Pech mitn Laufwerk. 
Da schau ich jetzt mal, ob ich vielleicht noch Garantie bekomm, weil ich hab das Laufwerk bei eBay  von einem Händler ersteigert, ist ja erst ein halbes Jahr alt. 

Und vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## delme (4. Oktober 2004)

habe das gleiche problem mit meinem cd-laufwerk/brenner im laptop. leider konnten mir eure beiträge auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## turboprinz (4. Oktober 2004)

HiHo,
habt Ihr schon einmal eine Reinigungs- CD versucht? Es kann sein das "nur" die Lese-/ Schreibediode verschmutzt ist. In jedem halb wegs vernünftigen Computerladen gibt es auch CD' s die kleine Borsten auf der Leseseite haben und damit die Diode reinigen. Bei hat das zumindest geholfen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## delme (6. Oktober 2004)

habe mir eine neue reinigungs-cd besorgt und dreimal laufen lassen, leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## turboprinz (6. Oktober 2004)

tut mir leid hätte ja klappen können sonnst fällt ich nichts anderes ein


----------

